# The New Human Rights Movement



## A New Name (Apr 7, 2017)

http://www.thenewhumanrightsmovement.com/why-this-book/
In this page you can find an introduction to a book which tries to change the world, (Hold your eye rolls) or, as I'd like to say, yet another spark.
The introduction gives a small entry into an explanation of the problems of the world as part of a structural problem resulting from economic mass competition, or capitalism.

And no, I am in no way affiliated with the publisher. Or the author.


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Apr 7, 2017)

so another spammy post from you?


----------



## Tude (Apr 7, 2017)

Perhaps an introduction would be better that - HEY - I read this book and it has some great information that pertains to the politics and anarchism forum that I thought was informative. <give a few details more> etc. I mean I get stuff in work email, home email all sort - and I weed them out and delete but if you have something substantial - tell us with more detail  Thanks


----------



## A New Name (Apr 8, 2017)

But I did give an introduction... Which being made to another introduction and on a phone seems to be enough effort. @Tude
And that is just disrespectful. @cantcureherpes


----------



## Hillbilly Castro (Apr 8, 2017)

"Rights" suck. The only right is force. If someone is jacking your shit, and you say "wait, stop, that's my _property_!" it won't do much. If someone is jacking your shit and you've got a big crew with guns, it will do a lot. I don't advocate this per se, but it does illustrate how rights are basically wizardry that, when times are tough, no motherfucker is gonna fall for.


----------



## A New Name (Apr 8, 2017)

It's not about rights in that sense.


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (Apr 8, 2017)

Why not try giving a brief summary and some of its points to provide material for discussion?


----------

